# Dr. Buzby's Toe Grips



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

My older dog has bad legs and sometimes will slip and fall, and lately her back legs were getting away from her a little bit. It used to be that as long as I kept her nails clipped very short that solved the problem, but last week she fell and could not get herself back up. We have laminate flooring through most of the house, with only the steps and one short hallway in carpet. 

I ordered her some toe grips and they are amazing. She is SO much more confident on the floor now, power-walking around instead of a slow shuffle. Right now she's only wearing them on her back nails because her front nails are slightly bigger, so I need to order the next size up. But her back legs were giving her the most trouble so this is okay for now. The only down side I see is that the dog needs to be reasonable about having their feet handled, since the toe grips fit tightly and they take a little maneuvering to get in place. Once on, my dog did not seem to notice them and immediately started walking better. She hasn't slipped at all, is taking turns a little tighter, and it's easy to see that her feet are more stable on the floor. 

I was a little skeptical but they really do work as advertised. Just wanted to share in case anyone else has an older dog who needs a little help!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Where did you order them from? I have put down some runners but they can't go every where, Macy falls a lot would be interest in trying them


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That's awesome! I'm glad your pup is having less issues on that. I've never even heard of that.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I ordered straight from the website, toegrips.com They shipped out the next day and I got them very quickly. They look tiny and even though I measured my dog twice I wasn't sure they would fit but they do. I knew they would most likely not fit her front nails but I was more worried about her back feet and I didn't want to order both sizes if they didn't work.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I see dogs really struggle when they come into Petsmart on the laminate floors, I'll have to let their owners know about that.


----------

